# bushynose pleco breeding



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

hi guys/gals, do anyone have any idea what size to make a breeding cave for bushy nose plecos? internal lxwxh. going to be using Porcelain floor tiles. thanks.


----------

